# Shaking/Shivering and poop



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Some health concerns...
1. I know that all parrots shake, but with Kirby it's really visible. His feathers are magnificent, his eyes are normal, and his poop seems normal, so is there nothing to be concerned about with this shaking? Is it a balance thing or could he have some kind of blood sugar thing like humans do? I'm not sure what's going on. 

2. I've read that cockatiels need to poop every 5-20 minutes, depending on what they're fed. I'm not sure about inside his cage, but when he's out Kirby only needs to poop every 30-60 minutes, sometimes even longer! And I give him plenty of opportunities to poop, and even after 60 minutes or so his poop will still be normal sized, normal color, etc. A healthy looking dropping. What do you guys make of this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

1. Is he falling off his perch from the shaking? If not, then he should be fine. Some animals are more nervous than others.

2. Is he trained to poop on command? I only ask because it's not really recommended with tiels and you may have done it unconsciously without thinking about it. As long as his poops are looking OK he should be fine but the timing does worry me a bit.


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> 1. Is he falling off his perch from the shaking? If not, then he should be fine. Some animals are more nervous than others.


No, he never shakes that hard. It's like a really light vibration. Thank you. 



> 2. Is he trained to poop on command? I only ask because it's not really recommended with tiels and you may have done it unconsciously without thinking about it. As long as his poops are looking OK he should be fine but the timing does worry me a bit.


Kirby is not trained to poop on command. I don't think it's something done unconsciously either, because he has always been like this, ever since I've known him.


----------



## Mai (Oct 13, 2016)

In regards to his droppings, what kind of diet are you feeding him? What do you mean outside? Outside of his cage in flight? Does he return to his cage and then poops? Parrots do shake, as long as you don't see major shaking, or tail/head bobbing, I wouldn't be too concerned. Also make sure you don't have him around too many drafts (AC vent, etc). Do you feel like he's comfortable around you? Both of these things would be a great topic to bring up with your Avian vet. 

Sent from my LG-K428 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Mai said:


> In regards to his droppings, what kind of diet are you feeding him? What do you mean outside? Outside of his cage in flight? Does he return to his cage and then poops? Parrots do shake, as long as you don't see major shaking, or tail/head bobbing, I wouldn't be too concerned. Also make sure you don't have him around too many drafts (AC vent, etc). Do you feel like he's comfortable around you? Both of these things would be a great topic to bring up with your Avian vet.


Kirby is clipped. I meant outside as in simply out of his cage. On me, on a perch, playing on the floor, etc. I don't know how often he poops in his cage, his poop schedule may be the same in there as outside. He poops when he needs to, whether it's on his perch, in his cage, or on the furniture, he is not potty trained. 

Kirby gets a nutriberry in the morning and evening, and has pellets the rest of the day. I'm planning to implement seed sprouting as soon as I can figure out how to do it (I've tried like three times, I can't seem to do it). He gets fruits/veggies when I can get him to eat them (so pretty irregularly, unfortunately). His only treats are millet and rice chex, and he only gets those as trick treats, never as a part of his regular diet. 

Kirby and I are pretty closely bonded. He's not obsessive over me, but loves spending time with me and allows me to basically do anything to him. He will _not_ bite me. I can pick him up from his back with his wings against his sides, I can hold him (gently) against my chest (completely covered up). I can grab and move his beak around, I can (gently) hold his head into place so that I can kiss his beak, etc. He definitely trusts me.


----------



## Mai (Oct 13, 2016)

Lunawolfsong said:


> Kirby is clipped. I meant outside as in simply out of his cage. On me, on a perch, playing on the floor, etc. I don't know how often he poops in his cage, his poop schedule may be the same in there as outside. He poops when he needs to, whether it's on his perch, in his cage, or on the furniture, he is not potty trained.
> 
> Kirby gets a nutriberry in the morning and evening, and has pellets the rest of the day. I'm planning to implement seed sprouting as soon as I can figure out how to do it (I've tried like three times, I can't seem to do it). He gets fruits/veggies when I can get him to eat them (so pretty irregularly, unfortunately). His only treats are millet and rice chex, and he only gets those as trick treats, never as a part of his regular diet.
> 
> Kirby and I are pretty closely bonded. He's not obsessive over me, but loves spending time with me and allows me to basically do anything to him. He will _not_ bite me. I can pick him up from his back with his wings against his sides, I can hold him (gently) against my chest (completely covered up). I can grab and move his beak around, I can (gently) hold his head into place so that I can kiss his beak, etc. He definitely trusts me.


I wouldn't concerned with the shaking. Tiels do tend to shake quite a bit. As long as you don't see any bobbing, I wouldn't be worry. As for for his droppings, it's very possible for that to be normal for him. Keep an eye for any change in his droppings, watch for any signs of illness.. And I'd bring him up at his next vet visit. Overall, Kirby sounds very happy and healthy.

Sent from my LG-K428 using Tapatalk


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

Some tiels are polite and will wait to poop while away from their cage, I had one that would hold his for up to two hours at which point if he had to he'd scoot to the edge of my shoulder and launch it away from me. It was impressive.


----------



## arnabsri (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi,
Is he afraid of anything?? Any changes in his room? As cutie shivers, even if a fruit fly comes near his cage!!.so, I just give him a head scratch and it works

Regarding POOP Cutie does it after 30 min or after 20 min but healthy one.

Hope your lil buddy is fine
Lots of love to Kirby


----------



## Bigvally (Sep 4, 2016)

When tiels are nesting and incubating eggs they can hold their poop just about all night.
The mess my hen makes when she comes out of the nest box is truly of epic proportion.
They can hold it when they want to.


----------

